# Camera Fix CM7 DX



## dust (Jul 5, 2011)

I installed the camera fix zip file yesterday. Then today I updated to Nightly 19 and the camera stopped workin. I reinstalled the camera fix zip file and now it works again but is there a more permanent solution?

Thanks for the help :smile3:


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I think until it's implemented into the source code, you'll have to re flash the .zip file after each new nightly.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> I think until it's implemented into the source code, you'll have to re flash the .zip file after each new nightly.


 yep. that is true


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

but now that we know what files are missing PCS can probably get it fixed. and built from source quicker.


----------



## dust (Jul 5, 2011)

thanks a lot guys

if someone can invite me to google+ that would be great, my email is [email protected] (yah there are 2 d's)

thanks again


----------



## friguy3 (Jun 11, 2011)

dust said:


> thanks a lot guys
> 
> if someone can invite me to google+ that would be great, my email is [email protected] (yah there are 2 d's)
> 
> thanks again


invite sent


----------

